# Royal Purple weight?



## drummer4lyf (Sep 16, 2005)

ive always ran royal purple in my cars and its time for the first oil change on the 1.8T and im not exactly what weight to use. its my first turb0-d car so i wanna make sure i dont screw things up... please help







also, i was told to use oem filters in VW's... should i still do that to? or is there a better one... or dosnt it matter


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Royal Purple weight? (drummer4lyf)*

While some folks might disagree, I would definitely avoid Royal Purple for your 1.8T as it is NOT APPROVED by VW for that application. For the current list of approved oils, see the third post in this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3851335
Regarding filters, yes, an OEM filter is about as good as it gets, that said, as I understand it, there are only two or three makers of filters that fit your engine, all are of the same basic quality, and most (all?) are sold under a number of different brand names (including Fram).


----------



## drummer4lyf (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: Royal Purple weight? (shipo)*

wow most of them ive never even heard of. is there a reason why its not approved? do you think it would hurt to use it?


----------



## franz131 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: Royal Purple weight? (drummer4lyf)*

An oil is simply a sum of it's parts. Changes in the base components can produce widely different finished product characteristics.
VW specs enable oil manufacturers to match the fluid to the application. This doesn't make other fluids inferior, they just aren't optimized to VW's requirements.
Euro spec oil is very different than N.A. spec oil, use Euro oil in your Euro ow-toe.


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Royal Purple weight? (drummer4lyf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drummer4lyf* »_wow most of them ive never even heard of. is there a reason why its not approved? do you think it would hurt to use it?

Will it hurt to use it? I suppose that depends upon what you call hurt. Will it hurt the motor itself? Don't know. Given that Royal Purple is an ester based oil, you might find that you have gasket issues. Then again, if you're talking about a hurt in the wallet, yes, there is a very definite possibility of a problem there. Why? Well, VW has extended the warranty on that motor, and if it sludges, and you can prove that you used VW approved oil, you have a good chance of getting a new motor.


----------



## drummer4lyf (Sep 16, 2005)

wow thats a bummer.... i guess ill go with mobil1 any suggestions? or suggestions on other oil


_Modified by drummer4lyf at 5:46 PM 8-29-2008_


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (drummer4lyf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drummer4lyf* »_wow thats a bummer.... i guess ill go with mobil1 any suggestions? or suggestions on other oil

For suggestions, check out the third post in this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3851335
Edit: Oops, I already posted that link in this thread. Sorry.


----------



## drummer4lyf (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: (shipo)*

lol thanks again im just wondeing what people are running vs. what the chart says that you sent.... like i said i want to run mobil but dont know which one


----------



## franz131 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: (drummer4lyf)*

The only Mobil that meets VW specs is the 0w40.


----------



## mcmahonbj (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: (franz131)*

well people run amsoil and its not on the approved list!!! also have you looked at the cover of royals bottle haha it has a vw on it!!! lol that dont mean **** just irronic!!!! i was thinking about running amsoil...


----------



## corradokidg60 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (drummer4lyf)*

I ran Mobil 1 0w-40 for an oil change, then Motul 8100 E-Tech 0w-40, now Motul Specific 5w-40. If you don't want go for the spendy oils, Mobil 1 0w-40 is pretty good, and is VW 503.01 certified as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## drummer4lyf (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: (corradokidg60)*

i ended up just going with mobil 1 syth 0w40 for now so in 4K ill see if i wanna stick with it or not


----------



## GTI71806 (Jun 26, 2008)

ive used royal purple for my last three oilchanges, and have had no problem whatsoever. i love it. and i use a k&n oil filter, i like it just fine. no problems.


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Royal Purple weight? (shipo)*

This is where I agree with you 100%.
I would not use that oil regardless of what they claim. 
Same with amsoil, redline and the other small boutique oil companies with grand claims but can't get their oil approved by VW/AUDI, BMW and others,.
Stick with approved oils. Use OEM oil filter (or Mahle/Mann) and Air filter for best filtering. Avoid K&N and other so called performance filters as their filtering capabilities are not very good and performance gains are near nothing.


----------

